# Ohio trappers could see some changes in 2011-2012



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

http://outdoornews.com/ohio/news/article_f3a19b64-c77a-11e0-8f30-001cc4c03286.html


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very good, you report about more things going on in the U.S. then the members do!!

Perhaps a job may be forthcoming!!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

One can only try!


----------

